# [SOLVED] nf_conntrack: Tabelle ständig voll

## BlackEye

Ahoi!

Irgendwie habe ich hier ständig das Problem das mein Router die NAT-Tabelle nicht aufräumt:

```
# wc /proc/net/ip_conntrack

16634 313797 3328807 /proc/net/ip_conntrack
```

Aber sind denn 16k Einträge jetzt wirklich so viel?

Dmesg sagt:

```
nf_conntrack: table full, dropping packet
```

Ein Rechner im Netz scheint die Tabelle zuzubomben mit Verbindungen. Und ich denke ich weiß auch welche App das ist: mldonkey  :Smile: 

Darüber zieht sich meine Schwägerin gern mal ein paar amerikanische TV-Serien. Nichts weltbewegendes. Aber 16k Einträge finde ich jetzt nicht sonderlich beängstigend wenn ich ehrlich bin. Das sollten auch definitiv keine aktiven Verbindungen sein. Das sind mit Sicherheit 90% alte und längst abgebaute Verbindungen. Früher hatte ich dieses Problem selstsammerweise auch gar nicht. Das ist er so seit dem ich den Router mal neu installiert hatte.

Was kann man dagegen unternehmen?Last edited by BlackEye on Thu Mar 11, 2010 8:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BlackEye

Ich denke ich setze den Timeout für ESTABLISHED mal auf 1Tag anstatt auf 5 und das Limit auf 20.000 Einträge. Das sollte das Problem deutlich verbessern

```
sysctl -w net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_max=20000

echo 86400 >> /proc/sys/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_tcp_timeout_established
```

----------

